# VISYN Gaming Glasses Review



## kkapoorr (Nov 2, 2017)

Hi,



Some weeks back I had asked Digit members to help us with an Eye Fatigue while using screens (example: Gaming, phones, TV, etc) related research project Gamers, I am doing research on eye fatigue

Tl;dr- It was basically to see how much fatigue people experienced if at all & remedies followed for the same.



As a part of that, we had bought a pair of gaming glasses and tested them as a layperson. (more info in that thread^).



So, since I have these glasses, I felt I should post a small review for them.



So here is my review from the POV of a layperson:



*VISYN Gaming Glasses* (Amazon: *www.amazon.in/dp/B076CFLX6F)



In this review I will be focusing on some basic parameters: Build Quality, Cost, Solving the Problem.



*Price:*
In our research (see above) and by my own choice, I was only willing to pay around 2k (max) for a good pair of gaming glasses. So, the Gunnars, priced at 4K ish was out of the question. That left Visyn & another brand No Blu (2.3k ish). I decided to go with the Visyn ones since they did not hit the pocket too hard and the No Blu ones seemed to have a high degree of yellow tint (as per their pictures & Amazon reviews).



*Build Quality:*

The Visyn glasses are made of sturdy plastic frames and metal joints. They are not heavy, which is good since they go on my face, and they give the impression of toughness (although I wouldn’t suggest dropping them). The black colour is quite nice too (I prefer white glasses in general but white may get dirty).

The lenses are hard and thick, i.e. they don’t give the impression of being thin and prone to breaking. They don't contain a high yellow tint and it is almost unnoticeable. This is good since other brands I saw show a high level of yellow tint, which quite frankly I find annoying. I mean, everything is yellow, and then playing CIV 6 is a headache.

Note about the packaging: Good, no issues here. The case is sturdy, and lens cloth is provided.

All in all, build is nice.



*i.imgur.com/xR0PbWp.jpg

*i.imgur.com/3999fSB.jpg

*i.imgur.com/OiqCcvx.jpg



*Solving the Problem:*

The problem I faced when using a PC for an extended time (Epic Speed & King Difficulty on CIV 6) is that after a set time, my eyes would start to remind me to stop. And I want to play that one more turn . So, I started looking into ways to prevent this so-called ‘eye fatigue’ (more in this thread). Apart from the 20-20-20 rule, which I frankly forget to follow after the first 2/3 times, I was looking for a more permanent solution.

So I read online about yellow tint glasses & how they help in combating this ‘eye fatigue’. And I don’t like the tint, therefore I took the one with lowest tint i.e. Visyn.

After wearing them for almost a week, every time I used the PC, the head/eye aches seemed to lessen to a great extent. They’re not gone, which I feel is a ramification of my prolonged PC usage, but they are kept at bay and turn up near about the end of the long game (when I’m just about to Nuke the last capital remaining).

So, in a nutshell, they do work. Your mileage may vary, but for me, I am happy. Plus the tint is barely noticeable after the initial settling in period has ended.



% Tint: *i.imgur.com/GC8Fijt.jpg

Colours through Camera: *i.imgur.com/UPMN0g1.jpg

Colours through Lens of the Glasses: *i.imgur.com/kePhpZd.jpg


*Conclusion:*

If you, like me, face issues of head/eye aches after long sessions on the PC, PS4 or Xbox, do try the Visyn Gaming Glasses (*www.amazon.in/dp/B076CFLX6F). They’re working perfectly! Plus, the company even sent a manual type thing that detailed how to use them in unison with the 20-20-20 rule, which is a nice touch.

Thanks for reading!


Full Resolution album: VISYN Gaming Glasses


----------



## billubakra (Nov 2, 2017)

I would rest instead of going for the glasses. Anyways cheers, your posts are so informative.


----------



## kkapoorr (Nov 3, 2017)

billubakra said:


> I would rest instead of going for the glasses. Anyways cheers, your posts are so informative.


Hehe thanks.

I just try my best to explain what's in my mind clearly, mostly that involves lots of writing.

I don't think I can rest when I'm at a 2 front war with the CIV 6 AI, and I'm a few turns away from a victory!


----------



## kkapoorr (Nov 4, 2017)

My bad guys, forgot to post a few photos.



*The box before opening for the first time*

**i.imgur.com/Jk4OxUQ.jpg*


*Thank You letter*

**i.imgur.com/SjJUxhv.jpg?1*


*Small instruction kit*

* *i.imgur.com/o9SEBhu.jpg?1*


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 4, 2017)

Does it come in a half rimmed frame ?


----------



## kkapoorr (Nov 5, 2017)

Nerevarine said:


> Does it come in a half rimmed frame ?


I don't think so, I only found 1 variant which I bought.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 24, 2021)

What the fuck


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 24, 2021)

vision : +10


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 24, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> vision : +10


you didnt see what i saw dude, you didnt see.. the mods saved your eyes


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 24, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> you didnt see what i saw dude, you didnt see.. the mods saved your eyes


oh shit what did i miss?


----------



## Desmond (Feb 24, 2021)

These necrobumping spammers


----------

